# 2012?



## stealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a 2012 Rogue? I don't see too many Rogues around where I live, which is surprising considering it's the suburbs. I've seen a few 2008 and a few 2011 Rogues here and there, but not often.


----------

